
RedFenix can help people stay connected to the internet during Covid-19 - charvelchedraui
https://www.redfenix.network/redfenix-covid-19-challenge
======
charvelchedraui
As a result of the coronavirus, many people will not be able to leave their
home to work and will not have how to pay for their cellular service or the
internet at home. There are cases where students have been sent home, but due
to their economic condition they do not have fixed internet, and cannot study.
We have added a tool in our app to share the Wi-Fi network of your home or
business, so that anyone near your network can connect automatically without
the need to give the keys to anyone. By not interacting with who the internet
needs, we have fewer infections and we help everyone stay connected.

We have started a challenge to make this viral and have a better social
impact.

For participating we have 3 prizes:

1\. 100GB package.

2\. 50GB package.

3\. 25GB package.

To participate you must follow the following steps:

1\. Download our app and sign up.

2\. Share a Wi-Fi network in the app and make screenshot of Wi-Fi you shared.

3\. Invite 3 friends to share their Wi-Fi, tag the person who challenged you,
tag RedFenix and use hashtags #SiHayWifi #RedFenixWifi #WifiGratisConRedFenix

Bonus: If you share a video inviting more friends, you have more opportunities
to win.

We want you to help us democratize Internet access. A free internet is
possible, but it must be collaborative.

Sincerely,

Charvel Chedraui CEO and Co-Founder RedFenix

This is our website: [https://redfenix.network](https://redfenix.network)

Direct link to apps or registration:
[https://onelink.to/r95beb](https://onelink.to/r95beb)

reply

